# Summer Fun...



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

thousandcasts said:


> Those boys could care less if it's a sunfish or a steelhead...anything on the end of their line is FUN. Hell, they were catching crayfish in the creek across the street yesterday and they were having so much fun, I jumped in there with them and started turning rocks over. :lol:


It is great to hear about kids who don't just sit in front of a TV or play computer games all day long. I still love to dab small flies, or a little piece of bait under boat tethered to docks, and catch FAT little Sunfish, Bluegills, and Rockbass. I love teaching my Grandkids to do it, too. Watching their face when those little rockets come flying out from under a pontoon to snatch a bit of worm is so cool. My daughters still love to catch frogs and turtles, and one of them found the first crayfish I have seen in the lake our cabin is on, that I have seen in 15 years. 

You are a wise man, Steve. Sometimes it is too easy to lose sight of what really matters in our whirlwind world. Nobody has "I wish I had worked more" on their headstone, when they die.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Kind of odd, I don't see just two kids, looks like 3 kids in a candy store!

Good stuff Hutch, keep it up...


----------



## troutmagic (Nov 23, 2009)

great post! love the pics-


----------



## Andydeerslayer (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm slightly jealous!:16suspect


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Check out this cake! Since my b-day is tomorrow and the boys' is in a couple weeks, we had a "combined birthday dinner" at my parents house tonight and my mom ordered this cool fish themed cake. I Love it!


----------



## MGump (Sep 24, 2009)

Great work with the boys. That is the type of morning they will recall years from now when fishing with their own kids.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Happy Birthday Steve!


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

What a great cake! Happy Birthday Steve! :coolgleam


----------



## Sportsman In The Wild (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks for sharing!! I can relate to your adventure and I'd love to see the look on your boys face when you start planning for the next adventure. Congradulations for putting the fishing trip together with such great success. Great planning!!


----------



## buffalo (Dec 17, 2000)

You just made a lifetime tradition with you kids. Some day they will drive up to take you on a trip. Just always have the time to do it. Your on you way!:lol::cwm27:


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Awesome cake! 

Happy belated birthday Hutch..


----------



## DeadGame (Mar 27, 2010)

Wow !!!!!!! THATS LIVING THE LIFE!!!!!! The three of you will take those hours with you for ever and pass them on too countless loved ones ! Brazo Dudes!!!!!!!


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

nice fish


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

What a cake!!!! Happy Birthday!!! Keep it up and you too will become a certified old fart!


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

REG said:


> What a cake!!!! Happy Birthday!!! Keep it up and you too will become a certified old fart!


Not to long ago, the boys and I were watching our typical evening shows on channels like History channel, Military, Science, etc. Anyway, this commercial for some testosterone enhancement pill comes on. 

_"It's proven that after age 40, the body produces less testosterone. Wanna feel young again? Get Ejaculoxin (or whatever the hell it's called) and..."_ 

My son...Steven, of course, says the following: 

"Daddy, you need to get some of that." 

Me: "Why would I need some of that?" 

Steven...bless his heart, answers: 

"Because your old...and it says that old people need more tusterone." 

:lol::lol::lol:

I'm 42, by the way.


----------



## Speyday (Oct 1, 2004)

I want to thank you for leaving your boat out in the drive the other night.
It was me under it in the ninja suit attaching the device.

The GPS coordinates to those locations are coming in crystal clear....mmmmwuuaahh ha ha ha.

Jealous as all get-out. Trying to get my daughter onto her first swung fly skam and its been tough.

NICE report!!!!!


----------



## jimmyhimself29 (Sep 29, 2008)

wow


----------

